# PLS Labor Day Steam up



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The annual Pennsylvania Live Steam Club annual Labor day event almost did not happen with approximately 4 feet of water covering the lower half of the club including the gauge one track. Fortunately, the waters flow was reduced due to the "mound" hill near the river preventing any impact of "washing" away the tracks.

So, a beautiful day with lots of action:


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* Awesome video. Thanks for including some of the big ride on stuff too. *


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Charles:

What an impressive array of engines, and the place is extraordinary. Wish I could have something like that in mexico. 

best regards,

Patricio 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* Privero, while not as scenic (actually, not scenic at all) as the awesome PLS track, I may be close enough for you to visit and you can get some of those awesome engines off the shelf. *


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I probably posted this last year, and I didn't make it to Pensy this Labor Day, (a situation I will try to see never happens again). It is one complete run on the 1 1/2 inch track, behind a Thomas the Tank look alike...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Was Dave there with his K4 1361 ride on?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the Travlin Berks of Chuck's and Jeff's were running full steam ahead. Great videos and glad you all were not flooded out.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 04 Sep 2011 05:50 PM 
I see the Travlin Berks of Chuck's and Jeff's were running full steam ahead. Great videos and glad you all were not flooded out.

Art
That is the remarkable aspect of this meet, it was flooded!!! Note in this reference photo the fence, wall and tunnel in the back ground




















This tunnel just to the left of the gauge one photo is approximately 5 feet under water (gauge one would have been worst if not for the retaining wall holding back water from the tunnel area) gauge one 3+ feet under water.










Flood waters at the peak of the tunnel arch way


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); No Dave huh? I think his last name is Scalavi? 

Dave has made a magnificent representation of PRR K4s 1361. You can check youtube. Just do a search on K4 1361 and it should show up in the search results. I grew up in Western Pennsylvania near the Horseshoe Curve. Wish I could get up to the PLS meet sometime.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, thank you very much.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

maybe Dave was there afterall? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUVEovGkwnY&feature=feedu


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The flooding was before the meet though right? It had drained off? Seems so according to the video.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the flood recede prior to the event as the river water went below flood stage, as indicated....otherwise if the current impacted the area with the flow rate it would have resulted in washout with very little time to repair.


That is the Godshall K4:

Godshall shop work 


That is an impressive locomotive.... here is a related production of K4 that Ryan had the opportunity to engineer many times at NJLS: time line (1:26)


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is an impressive K4. Thanks for all the video.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Some footage from Sunday....


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Again, thanks for the videos. I wish I lived near some of these great steam ups. However, seeing these videos is great. I am so anxious to get my mikado steamed up. Just waiting for some parts from Aster right now.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I lived near some of these great steam ups 
Tradewinds & Atlantic isn't that far away and they have a new live steam track 
http://www.livesteamers.org/category/future-planning


----------

